# Best 2011 Radar Detector



## CaptSlow (Sep 4, 2011)

By the way, any radar or laser jammers are illegal in some states and you can be arrested so install at your own risk.


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptSlow said:


> By the way, any radar or laser jammers are illegal in some states and you can be arrested so install at your own risk.


Radar jammers are illegal in all states. Laser jammers are only illegal in about 5 states but they arent going to arrest you for having them :rofl: you will get a fix it ticket.


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptSlow said:


> Your best bet is to drive safely if you dont want a ticket. Laser guns are point and shoot. They are extremely accurate and it will be too late by the time your detector goes off. As far as radar, it is controled by a remote. It only activates when they press a button. The old radars which are always on are not used by many departments anymore.


this depends more on your location. a lot of departments are going to instant on but i wouldnt say "not many departments use constant on". if you have a good detector you can catch the signal when they are shooting someone else and have time to slow down.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

I am happy with my V1. Works well in CT on 95 and 91 thru CT-MA-VT. You still have to keep a sharp eye out, though.


----------



## CaptSlow (Sep 4, 2011)

heffdiddy said:


> Radar jammers are illegal in all states. Laser jammers are only illegal in about 5 states but they arent going to arrest you for having them :rofl: you will get a fix it ticket.


Here is a link to laws on jammers in some states. And yes you can be arrested

http://www.1stradardetectors.com/blog/photo-radar/radar-detector-laws-usa.html


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptSlow said:


> Here is a link to laws on jammers in some states. And yes you can be arrested


any supporting cases for people arrested for using laser jammers?


----------

